# دورة تدريبية في ميكانيكا وكهرباء السيارات



## abubakr1234 (24 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم جميعا
كنت عاوز اسال على دورة تدريبية ميكانيكا وكهرباء للسيارات بس غير الموجودة في الدون بوسكو لأن دورة الدون بوسكو محتاجة تفرغ وانا عندي شغل فكنت اسال على موضوع يكون بعد الساعة اربعة فبرجاء اخباري اذا كان في مكان لهذا الموضوع ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## dodolink (24 يونيو 2013)

يارب حد يفيدك


----------



## estama (25 يونيو 2013)

Ett
شارع جسر السويس ناصية جمال عبد الناصر ..... الدورات من 6 مساءً
دور في الفيس بوك على ett أو ملتقى مهندسين السيارات .....


----------



## estama (25 يونيو 2013)

01149558884


----------



## abubakr1234 (27 يونيو 2013)

شكرا ليكم جميعا ان شاء الله هروح ett


----------



## estama (27 يونيو 2013)

أنا أخذت في مركز ETT
دورة الكترونيات السيارات الحديثة ( الحساسات Sensors و كومبيوتر السيارة ECU و المشغلات Actuators
زي الرشاشات الحديثة لمحركات البنزين )
و أخذت دورة تانية رائعة ( أجهزة تشخيص و الكشف عن الأعطال ) زي جهاز لانش و كارمن و أجهزة تانية كتير نظري و عملي في الورشة على سيارات حقيقية من كل الأنواع 
عندهم دورة أخرى ( محركات ديزل ) أنا لسه لم آخذها ....... الدورة 500 جنيه أو أكثر حسب المحتوى و عدد الأيام


----------



## farahat adel (24 سبتمبر 2013)

نعم اخي يوجد لدينا دورة ميكانيكا سيارات و كهرباء سيارات ايضاً


----------

